# Concrete Jungle to Garden Railway



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

A work project and first full GR build. A small row house backyard down in the Capitol Hill neighborhood of Washington, DC that was totally concrete. Concrete busted into blocks (some of it 10" thick! Oy, my aching back!) and used for the back retaining wall and fill for a raised bed. Rest of the bed constructed of Xpotential timbers (recycled from all the non metal parts of cars). All the track laid on Tufboard ladder. Track is AMS code 332 (or whatever it is) brass flex. Two simple loops of about 5 - 7 foot diameter each with a siding. All will be battery powered.















































-Brian


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job. Could you have just laid the timbers on the concrete, then filled in? Guess it would create water problems though.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 10/16/2008 11:53 AM
Good job. Could you have just laid the timbers on the concrete, then filled in? Guess it would create water problems though.


Thanks Jerry. The whole backyard was concrete and we wanted to turn the surrounding area into planting beds. I left about 75% of the concrete under the layout intact, removing a perimeter on 3 sides so there would be good drainage. 

-Brian


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Looks good Brian nice job!!!how much did you charge for it? and the track is AML...
Nick..


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

great little layout........ it is always more work to build then you think when you start 


did you build the loco's ?

do you have better pictures of them ?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Nick, 

Yes, the track is AML (a bit of a typo on my part) 332 NG profile except for the Aristo switches. I liked working with it except Split Jaw rail clamps won't hold because the rail foot is too thick. I used the Aristo rail clamps which worked well. Kevin said Hillmans will work too. 

Scott, 

Yes, both the rail truck and tractor are my creations. You can read up on them on my GR blog - http://www.grblogs.com/index.php/7-8n2projects/?blog=25 (click on the "bypass this message" when you get to the 403 Forbidden page)

-Brian


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice stuff Brian. Got a build log on that railtruck?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Its on the same page and its over on LSC too - http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=8405 

-Brian


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

That is totally cool! Where on Capital Hill was the build located? I love the idea that someone on capital hill would dedicate their tiny back "yard" to a railroad.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jlinde on 10/27/2008 11:34 AM
That is totally cool! Where on Capital Hill was the build located? I love the idea that someone on capital hill would dedicate their tiny back "yard" to a railroad. 





Thanks Jon. Its SE Cap Hill, a couple of blocks south of Lincoln Park. I hope things are going fine up in Mass.

-Brian


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Brian, that is just the neatest job. A recycled backyard, to boot! It is a really attractive layout; thanks for sharing it with us. 
SandyR


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

A well designed small layout. Putting in the two separate loops gives you the visual interest of running two trains at once without the steep grades of trying to connect them together. I don't think we can quite appreciate how much work you put into it removing all that concrete. This looks like an enjoyable place to sit and enjoy trains. Like your rolling stock too. 

Terl


----------

